# [V]erkaufe Star Craft 2 Collector´s Editions



## Crysisheld (8. Juni 2013)

*[V]erkaufe Star Craft 2 Collector´s Editions*

Hallo, 

habe mich nach langem Hin und Her doch dazu entschlossen, meine Collector´s Editions von Wings of Liberty und Heart of the Swarm zu verkaufen. Beide ´Collector´s Editions sind noch original verschweisst. Bei Interesse könnt Ihr mir gerne schreiben. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein Sammler meldet.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2013)

Ich nehme an, deine Preisvorstellung liegt bei >250€ ?


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Juni 2013)

Kommt darauf an, von welcher CE du sprichst. Die CE von Heart of the Swarm ist nicht so teuer...  Hauptsächlich mag ich es an einen Sammler verkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2013)

Ich meinte die WoL


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Juni 2013)

Magst du nicht lieber die Heart of the Swarm kaufen, die mag irgendwie niemand^^


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2013)

Nö, die hab ich ja schon 

Und die WoL würde ich auch nur als Schnäppchen mitnehmen - sehr viel mehr als 100 € würde ich da nicht für ausgeben wollen.


----------

